# 04 Maxima Rattling/Ticking Noise at Start Up



## Sherrywyatt (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a very disturbing rattling/ticking noise when I start my car up. It used to only happen first thing in the morning, but now it happens every time the car sits for more than 15/20 minutes. I have been told that it is my timing chain. The estimate to get that fixed is $2,000 I don't have that kind of money to spend on getting this car fixed. Anyone having or had the same trouble. Help!!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The problem isn't the timing chain but the bank 1 timing chain guide. Bank 1 is the side closest to the engine wall. The "cheap" plastic guide breaks and slides down about an inch causing the rattling. This is an expensive repair!


----------



## Sherrywyatt (Dec 18, 2008)

Does it have to be fixed, will it cause other damage? I was given an estimate of $1,500 to fix it, does that sound right?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Of course it has to be fixed! Eventually the guide and the tip of the tensioner is gonna wear out and then the chain is gonna jump. Now you might have valvetrain damage like bent valves.
The $1500 price is about right. I think labor is about 10 hours.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

$1500 is far less than I would charge. It's a monster job. Motor/trans removed, engine half apart, lining up about 86 pulleys, etc. Do it or you'll be buying a motor, and have them replace as many timing components as possible while they're in there. Better to do it now than find out they're worn later and pay the labor again. Or sell the car and go to confession after the check clears.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Engine and trans DOESN'T need to be removed to replace the timing chain. It's a slight tight fit but it can be done.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

"Tight fit" seems like an understatement. I imagine it's possible, but I wouldn't want to do it that way. I'll admit I haven't done many, but picturing that motor in that car, I can't see a non-cartoon way of timing chain replacement. How much time do you quote doing it that way?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Once you remove the motor mount, that's near the coolant bottle, you can put a jackstand under the engine and SLOWLY lower the car to raise the engine. Since it's on an angle, you can gain access to the timing chain easier!
This is how we do it so that the engine and trans does not have to come out, along with the annoying engine cradle.


----------



## JFT (Nov 28, 2011)

In reply to metro273's response, is this the process used at the Nissan dealership? Or is the process more time and money consuming?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If it's a loud clatter at first startup and when you rev the in will be the primary tensioner guide. The tip brakes off and the urethane slides down amking the metal rub on the chain. If it sounds like a supercharger under the hood then it's the secondary guides. It can be done in the car with ample room, since I've done quite a few it just seems easy to me. Nissan pays us warranty time to do it that way and only barely 5 hours


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I worked for Nissan for 16 years. I'd love to see some of those Nissan engineers and warranty administrators do repairs in the time they list in the warranty labor rate guide!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh I agree, the FWD engines I'm about at 6 hours but on the 4.0 I can make warranty.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I remember when they used to pay 13.6 hours to do a timing cover on a U13 Altima because they put time in to R&R the head; I was making a killing on them! Then they got smart and dropped it to about 4.5 hours and I didn't look as forward to doing them as I used to...


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That was how the I felt about doing the guides on the 4.0 motors before they had replacement guides for the secondary chains. those paid amazing!!


----------



## JFT (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the insight and perspective. I'm in southern MD and could use a recommendation for a service provider that will do the repair...whose pricing I can believe is fair. No offense; just want a mechanic I can trust.

Again, thanks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A good, free site to get a general idea what a job should cost:
Auto Repair Estimates - Get Honest Car Repair Costs


----------



## bowl (Jul 29, 2015)

do you know anybody in philly who does that kind of work?


----------

